# That's entertainment, LOL!!



## Denise1952 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 4, 2014)

Just wanted to say, there are a couple other vids on this little guy You'll see them at end of video


----------



## Misty (Oct 4, 2014)

Loved it Denise....the little guy is so funny! Thanks for sharing...Really enjoyed it! :laugh:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 4, 2014)

Cool Misty, so glad you got a kick out of him too I so love your little avatar, and signature, totally right for our season


----------



## Misty (Oct 4, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Cool Misty, so glad you got a kick out of him too I so love your little avatar, and signature, totally right for our season




Thanks, Dear Friend. :thankyou: I kept trying to find how to add pictures to a signature, and was just about to give up, and scrolled down a bit in my signature settings section, and there it was, a section to add pictures.. :happy:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh you did great then!  It takes awhile to find our way around, but lots of cool features for us to have fun with yeehaw

I'm trying to find one now for my signature since yours gave me the idea'r


----------

